# S1 form and healthcare in general?



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Started looking into our health care for when we move to Portugal. I've come across some conflicting information about an S1 form.
Some sites state it is for pensioners or people working abroad for a fixed time. Others (inc NHS, although the whole page seems to condradict itself!) say some people may be eligible for up to 2 and half years healthcare covered by UK.
Is this right, is it worth applying for? We are both between 30 and 40, and at the moment don't plan to work in Portugal.

Along the same lines I am also looking at becoming residents in relation to healthcare. I can see that we could become residents, become employed/self employed and pay social security but if we're not working how would this work? Can we make voluntary payments to make use of their healthcare system? 

Would be very grateful for more information on this from someone that has been through it all already! It's not that easy to find info that's not directed at retired people or people who's work has taken them abroad.

Cheers
Pam


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

littlebrownpam said:


> Hi,
> Started looking into our health care for when we move to Portugal. I've come across some conflicting information about an S1 form.
> Some sites state it is for pensioners or people working abroad for a fixed time. Others (inc NHS, although the whole page seems to condradict itself!) say some people may be eligible for up to 2 and half years healthcare covered by UK.
> Is this right, is it worth applying for? We are both between 30 and 40, and at the moment don't plan to work in Portugal.
> ...


it's certainly worth applying for - if you have enough NI contributions in the UK it _will _cover you for up to 2 years or so (depends on your UK contributions) - so it would certainly tide you over while you get yourself set up


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't really have a choice about being a resident if your intention is to move here or for that matter any EU country you must Register your Residence within 30 days of having been here for 3 months. At this point you lose your UK rights.

You might and I stress might be asked to prove your income as you should (but often ignored) be asked to make a statement at Registration that you are financially independent, the criteria used is min wage. 

With your ages and not working your unfortunately in a horrible grey area, with no real solid information available.

Yes depending on your UK NI contributions then you should be entitled to up to 2.5 years funding in Portugal, you need to contact Newcastle to find out your exact entitlement.

This would be the best way forward as it gets you registered with the Portuguese Social Security system and Healthcare without problems using S1 form which is not just for pensioners but any UK citizen moving to EU. 

Yes there is a voluntary payment available to Social Security but I've never been able to find out quite how it works or cost.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

THanks for both these replies, I'll pursue the S1 then as that does seem to be the best option. We've both worked full time since we were 18 so hopefully we will be covered for a bit, if not the full 2.5 years.


----------

